# Not a mod here anymore....



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Well looks like I wasn't doing my "job" enough. Seems that I have to put this as my first priority over school, family, work, girlfriend, friends, etc. Anyways I won't be gone forever, just not around as usual. Oh well.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Who is the mod going to be??????? What a shame! I thought you were doing a good job.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

LOL I thought so to. Its not my fault we have talked about every single topic you can think of involving Charlotte Bobcats. We even did some ideas more than once! Kinda sad considering I was the very first Charlotte Bobcat fan here, and this is how I get re-paid. Wonderful


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I would vote for you to become mod again lol. It says a lot about the Bobcats that they are the only team without a mod....Kind of disrepectful....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2118751#post2118751

we are taking the fight to the people


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

i put the thread in general and they moved me to comments and concerns lol pretty bad


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You would have more luck PM'ing an admin with your thoughts, than making a public outcry. JMO....


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Orginally I didn't know who to ask on this matter. Turning the question to the public got me a response.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

truebluefan name comes to mind


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

cpawfan was the person that started PMing me but I can't say the person was much help in answering my questions.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

now all the green names show up after a mod posted on this thread lol


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I got most of the answers I orginally set out to look for. Thanks for the help cpawfan


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> LOL I thought so to. Its not my fault we have talked about every single topic you can think of involving Charlotte Bobcats. We even did some ideas more than once! Kinda sad considering I was the very first Charlotte Bobcat fan here, and this is how I get re-paid. Wonderful


 I think we all have the same types of responsibilities that you do and we find time to do our job here. You rarely post as it is and you rarely checked or even read or responded to PM's sent to you. I dont think that your public outburst was necessary


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> I think we all have the same types of responsibilities that you do and we find time to do our job here. You rarely post as it is and you rarely checked or even read or responded to PM's sent to you. I dont think that your public outburst was necessary


And how exactly do you know if I read or checked my PM's? Just because I didn't reply right away doesn't mean I didn't see them. Necessary or not, I really don't care. Thats how I felt and I still do. And my "public outburst" is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> And how exactly do you know if I read or checked my PM's? Just because I didn't reply right away doesn't mean I didn't see them. Necessary or not, I really don't care. Thats how I felt and I still do. And my "public outburst" is just the tip of the iceberg.


 Your "threats arent taken lightly, and you should know that. The reason I and other admins would have known is because of the PM tracking system. Whether you deleted it without being read or whatever. Fact of the matter is you were not doing your job. As a Mod on this board and knowing how we work it would have been "mature" of you to PM someone when you found you were no longer a mod instead of a childish pointless outburst. If you want to discuss this further and still want to know any admin is available through PM. If you still rather respond here then thats fine as well, but you should know that the way you are handling things NEVER works


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

When was the last time there was a game thread on this forum?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Lets be serious here Beez, modding hasnt been "cool" or "hip" since R-Star left to become a man of the people, a shepard for the flock per say.

Remember when we were kids Beez, when we used to play 2 on 2 against the other kids at the rec center? And when we lost, which we usualy did, we would just shake the kids down for their money anyways? Then we would use my older brothers ID and go get beer? Those are they days I remember Beez. Those are the days that I dream about.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

rawse said:


> When was the last time there was a game thread on this forum?


13 days without a game thread......and no recruiting of people to the boards like DHarrisPhan does on the barren Bucks board even.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

The forum will be slow for awhile. The Bobcats season is over until the draft starts up


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

kamego said:


> The forum will be slow for awhile. The Bobcats season is over until the draft starts up


So no game threads? No recruitment of posters? Basically nothing to show for?

Milwaukee has been out of playoff contention for a long time now, and that forum is trucking along after being virtually underground last summer.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

sloth said:


> 13 days without a game thread......and no recruiting of people to the boards like DHarrisPhan does on the barren Bucks board even.


*Thanks for the shoutout sloth buddy! :banana: *


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

sloth said:


> 13 days without a game thread......and no recruiting of people to the boards like DHarrisPhan does on the barren Bucks board even.


Um shut the **** up, I did recruit people.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

rawse said:


> So no game threads? No recruitment of posters? Basically nothing to show for?
> 
> Milwaukee has been out of playoff contention for a long time now, and that forum is trucking along after being virtually underground last summer.


No, we have made plenty, it just so happens that the last one was made a while ago. I did recruit people, o went to many Bobcats boards, they just didn't stay, so not my problem. WRONG, If me and Theo didnt post anything on this board we would have 100 posts maximum.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ok Charlotte______,

I think we've all heard enough, and you're not doing anything for your case besides digging a deeper hole. I'm CM of the Southeast now, and I need a mod for the Charlotte forum. Anyone interested in taking this spot, or to nominate someone, drop me a PM. We're here to make this forum a great place to talk Bobcat basketball, not fight about personal stuff. The season might be coming to a close here in a few days, but alot can be done in the time leading up to the draft.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

As a former mod of Charlotte, I will say it's almost impossible to recruit. I went to as many places as I could find and PM'd countless people -- just soo hard to get them to come here

I quit due to lack of time and wanting to focus on the Mavericks forum..but, it's just so dead now


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

rawse said:


> When was the last time there was a game thread on this forum?


If you think that post-padding game threads make forum more qualitative (?) IMHO you are wrong. For example I liked Kings board before and its still fun, but those 20 page long threads with one sentence in every post are ridiculous and want me to leave the forum as quick as I can. Post/thread count isnt everything, quality matters. And I like Charlote_ guy because of that. I identify Bobcats on this board with your name as you was the first fan and proper poster for mod of this board. Sadly admins here care more about $ than about showing respect for people who are worth it. Anyway keep it up man!


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> If you think that post-padding game threads make forum more qualitative (?) IMHO you are wrong. For example I liked Kings board before and its still fun, but those 20 page long threads with one sentence in every post are ridiculous and want me to leave the forum as quick as I can. Post/thread count isnt everything, quality matters. And I like Charlote_ guy because of that. I identify Bobcats on this board with your name as you was the first fan and proper poster for mod of this board. Sadly admins here care more about $ than about showing respect for people who are worth it. Anyway keep it up man!


Game threads are a means to draw in new posters. The play-by-play is not selfish post-padding on my part or anyone else's, but a tool to generate discussion about a game, interest new members and build a community.

Even including the draft and the offseason, a regular season game has the most likelihood of drawing in a discussion, and on top of that, it at least looks like you're interested.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Zalgirinis said:


> If you think that post-padding game threads make forum more qualitative (?) IMHO you are wrong. For example I liked Kings board before and its still fun, but those 20 page long threads with one sentence in every post are ridiculous and want me to leave the forum as quick as I can. Post/thread count isnt everything, quality matters. And I like Charlote_ guy because of that. I identify Bobcats on this board with your name as you was the first fan and proper poster for mod of this board. Sadly admins here care more about $ than about showing respect for people who are worth it. Anyway keep it up man!


 Unfortunatley your post is half right and the other half totally misinformed. If you are going to jump on the bandwagon of something at least know what you are talking about. Unfortunately by your post its clear that you dont so maybe next time you could either chime in with something productive instead of baseless diatribe.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

rawse said:


> So no game threads? No recruitment of posters? Basically nothing to show for?
> 
> Milwaukee has been out of playoff contention for a long time now, and that forum is trucking along after being virtually underground last summer.



No game threads and recruiting is taking place lately because no one is in charge of the Bobcats forum. Once a mod is named and I think by the draft the Bobcats forum can continue to grow.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Zalgirinis said:


> If you think that post-padding game threads make forum more qualitative (?) IMHO you are wrong. For example I liked Kings board before and its still fun, but those 20 page long threads with one sentence in every post are ridiculous and want me to leave the forum as quick as I can. Post/thread count isnt everything, quality matters. And I like Charlote_ guy because of that. I identify Bobcats on this board with your name as you was the first fan and proper poster for mod of this board. Sadly admins here care more about $ than about showing respect for people who are worth it. Anyway keep it up man!


THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> ok Charlotte______,
> 
> I think we've all heard enough, and you're not doing anything for your case besides digging a deeper hole.


No thanks, I'll continue.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

You boys had better calm down before R-Star is forced to take off his belt.

Is that what you all realy want? To get a whooping from R-Star? You know hes not afraid to do it, in fact, he might enjoy it.

You have all been warned.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> No thanks, I'll continue.


 Sad just sad.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

BEEZ said:


> Sad just sad.


It's not like I'm talking to myself. You obviously care enough to post three words on a thread you think is "sad"


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Charlotte_______ said:


> It's not like I'm talking to myself. You obviously care enough to post three words on a thread you think is "sad"


 I think your responses are sad. This is over and done with. Your next post will be the last in this particular thread because its gone no where.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Fine with me. Bye BEEZ


----------

